# Unir pistas y componentes con EAGLE



## xalocguitart (May 9, 2016)

Hola buenas.

Tengo un problema a la hora de la union real de pistas y componentes, he leido todos los posts referentes a problemas similares, y he encontrado uno en el que se comenta que es debido a que las lineas de pista y componente no se alinean con exactitud, debido a que se han colocado pistas y componentes con diferente configuracion de cuadricula (<grid) o con ésta desactivada.
Ni tan siquiera añadiendo de forma manual el punto de union "junction".

Tengo alguna forma de arreglarlo y hacer que se unan, o tengo que empezar de zero?
El problema es que cuando paso el circuito a placa, no me deja crear pistas nuevas tampoco uniendo terminales (pads) de los componentes.

Cuando clico a la herramienta del ojo para ver que elemente tienen continuidad en una misma lidea, el componente no me sale con continuidad:

[Imagen adjunta del esquema]

Y al pasar el esquema a placa, solo me deja convertis a pistas, las vias ya existentes:

[Imagen adjunta de la placa]

Uso EAGLE 6.5 para Mac.

Habia cargado las imagenes a phothobucket pero como no me deja subirlas directamente, las subo como me indica des del foto


----------



## niguel (May 9, 2016)

abres un nuevo proyecto ,nuevo esquematico y click en grind y default ok, despues agregas tus componentes.


----------



## xalocguitart (May 10, 2016)

Ya, pero ya tengo mis componentes puestos, movidos donde yo quiero, con los nombres como yo kiero, valores puestos y pistas hechas, y lo tengo que volver a poner todo de nuevo, y eso es lo que me queria ahorrar.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## NaTTo09 (May 15, 2016)

Me ha pasado un millon de veces y lo solucione eliminando y volviendo a colocar el mismo componente. Asegurate de usar la herramienta NET y no LINE. Error que aprendi mucho tiempo despues de usar el programa


----------

